# Craftsman tie rod



## Hitch (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a Craftsman model 917.254350 and in need of the tie rod, sears part no. 108110X. This part is obsolete and is no longer avaiable from Sears parts. I have checked ebay, craigslist and did a Google search but have had no luck. Does anyone know what other tie rod mfg or part number will work on this tractor? Any ideas will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Take the part to Tractor Supply co.,and they should have some that match up.There are a few different sizes available,and some are left-hand threads.It's where I go to find them.You may also find them at a local tractor repair shop,as some are interchangeable.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Tie rod*

OOPS!My bad! I thought you only needed the tie rod ENDS,but,after seeing the diagram,I see it's a yt16,which has the ends as part of the tie rod,not replaceable.But, there is a way to repair it.What I do,is get the ends from TSC,or a Simplicity dealer,and go to the hardware and get bolts that will thread into the ends.Next,trim off the existing ends,and center-drill them to accept the bolts,after cutting the bolt heads off.Leave enough bolt threads to be able to adjust the length and weld the bolts into the holes drilled into the end of the rod.Make sure the over all length of the rod,with ends, is the same as original,and you should be good to go.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Northern tools has a go kart tie rod setup you could use :Plated Steel Tie Rod Kit — 24in. Length | Tie Rods + Components | Northern Tool + Equipment 

I bot a couple to use on my mod tractors.


----------



## craftsman (Aug 1, 2012)

*tie rod*

i have a craftsman lawn tractor and love it but a couple yrs ago the tie rod bent and since then ive been taking it off and bending it back straight once in a while.have you tried doing that?it will save you a ton of money from buying those things all the time.all you need is a big long pipe pliers and cotter pins and a little patience.youll be back to running in 30 minutes or so.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Try mymowerparts.com


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

This might help.

http://parts.sears.com/partsdirect/...ng-mower-tractor-Parts&sort=addedDate&dir=asc


----------



## Hitch (Oct 11, 2011)

Thomas, thanks for the link but I am unable to open it. Comes back as an error or invalid link. Would you please check the link and let me know. I did buy the tie rod from Northern Tool as dangeroustoys56 suggested and it has been working.
Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hitch.
I just click on the link work okay.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No problem,here,either.


----------

